# Quality high fiber food?



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm currently looking for a food to substitute for the vet's recommendation of Hill's W/D. The W/D has 20% fiber, but ingredient #1 is ground "whole kernel" corn. The food also needs to be a lower protein food and lower fat. I'm not having a ton of luck finding a quality food that fits these requirements. I have access to a store that can get anything made by Diamond, Canidae and Taste of the Wild. They may be able to get some other things as well, but those are brands they currently stock.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Depending on the reason your dog is on the special diet, you could add in some canned pumpkin or fiber powders to any kibble you choose. Both will satisfy the need for fiber.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Why do you need the special food? If it's for weight loss what worked for us (with our cat) was less food and canned pumpkin for filler. It kept her satisfied.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

No, it isn't for weight loss...she actually needs to gain about 1.5 or 2lbs. She is diabetic. I didn't ask about adding fiber supplements, but I'm not 100% the vet would have any clue about that. She really pushed the w/d when I asked about switching her food. The main reason I want to switch (besides the fact that what she is on is icky food) is because she poops like 8 times a day. She's obviously not getting much nutrition from the food if she's pooping out MORE than she's eating in volume.


----------



## lablover101 (Feb 28, 2008)

fiber is just going to make her poop more. you need to find something that is low-glycemic. Check out the Glycemic research institute website for thier suggestions.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i have a friend who has a dog that is diabetic she feeds him innova and so far its working out ok she also didnt want to go on hills 
jamie


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to say I just don't understand at all why your vet is recommending low protein for diabetes. I can understand the low fat and the high fiber, but the low protein is way off! 

You want a high protein, grain-free food that is high in fiber. Often this is best achieved by adding your own grain-free fiber source to a reduced fat grain-free formula. Feeding wet food is best, but if you have to feed kibble something like Wellness core reduced fat would likely work.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Cascabel...looking over the ingredient list, I think I like the chicken soup light better. This is all so stinking confusing. I did look at TOTW which is grain free, but the fiber content was like 3%. I need to be able to feed her kibble with minimal supplements. She often spends time at my mother's while I am away and with her there, it makes 8 dogs to feed. I need simple for that reason. 

First 5 of Wellness Core Weight Management
Deboned Chicken, Ground Barley, Rice Bran (from brown rice), Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice

First 5 of Chicken Soup Adult Light
Whole grain brown rice, chicken, turkey, chicken meal, ocean fish meal,


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, dealing with stuff like this does always get confusing. I will agree with you on that!

I think you are looking at Wellness and not Wellness core. I would not recommend the regular because of the grains. With diabetes you really want to avoid grains. The ingredients of the formula I referred to are:

Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Pea Fiber, Whitefish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Chicken Liver, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins, Minerals, Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract. 

Absolutely no grains there. 

Here's a link to that food. http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_grain_reduced.html

I'm sure there are others as well. You just want to find something without grains and unfortunately the chicken soup has a lot of grain in it.


----------

